# F&M Expressions Phone no longer in service



## shoedad (Mar 4, 2009)

*F&M Expressions Phone has been restored!!!*

Anyone know how to get in contact with F&M? Just tried calling their 888 number and it says no longer in service.

Tried emailing them as well and still haven't heard anything back.

Any ideas what is going on?


It is Active Again.


----------



## shoedad (Mar 4, 2009)

The phone number is once again operational....don't know what happened this morning.


----------



## NathanAnderson (Feb 15, 2007)

shoedad said:


> The phone number is once again operational....don't know what happened this morning.


Hi Greg,

We were without power for a period of time on Thursday, July 26 as a result of storms that moved through our area.

Thanks,


----------

